# Jesse Ferguson, Scotland the Brave



## Meanderer (Jan 29, 2018)

"Scotland the Brave," melody traditional, lyrics by Cliff Hanley, performed by Jesse Ferguson, the Bard of Cornwall. This song is considered the unofficial Scottish national anthem.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 29, 2018)

That song was fairly popular on the radio when I was a kid!  Different words, different name. I had forgotten about it. Good song.  

_My Bonnie Lassie_ - The Ames Brothers 
_"Charted at #11 Pop in Billboard in November, 1955."_


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2018)

I don't have to listen to any of those Videos , but thanks for posting them. I am a born and Raised Scottish lassie, and I was weaned on those songs..and then fed them almost every day of my life including having to sing them in the school choir.. so,  enough for me..lol


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 29, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> I don't have to listen to any of those Videos , but thanks for posting them. I am a born and Raised Scottish lassie, and I was weaned on those songs..and then fed them almost every day of my life including having to sing them in the school choir.. so,  enough for me..lol


I wish our national anthem were as pretty, and as much fun to sing. You can't even march to it.  That song has now become my earworm song for two days.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 30, 2018)

Come, take a journey to beautiful Scotland. Experience soaring mountains, lush valleys and majestic castles all set to the lovely Scottish music folk song "Will You Go Lassie Go" aka "Wild Mountain Thyme" performed superbly by Lark and Spur.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 2, 2018)

Hoot Mon!






This Is Your Fight Song!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm enjoying this trip to Scotland Meanderer thanks!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 6, 2018)

Lacie Madison performing "The Wild Mountain Thyme" a Scottish love song


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 6, 2018)

"Traditional Scottish ballad, "I Once Loved a Lass" (Roud # 154), performed by Canadian musician Jesse Ferguson. I learned this one from the Corries, though I got the chords and lyrics from the Clancy Brothers Songbook. I guess I'm a sucker for sad ballads . . ."

I Once Loved a Lass Jesse Ferguson


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 6, 2018)

*If I Was a Blackbird*


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 6, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> I don't have to listen to any of those Videos , but thanks for posting them. I am a born and Raised Scottish lassie, and I was weaned on those songs..and then fed them almost every day of my life including having to sing them in the school choir.. so,  enough for me..lol



Ok. So I have to ask as I'll again be in Scotland in a few months. Do Scots really like bagpipes, or are they just 'tolerated'. It so happens I like listening to pipers, but DW can't tolerate them. I even have CD's of traditional Scot songs done by the pipes.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 8, 2018)

Beautiful Scotland - Aerial / Drone Showreel


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 13, 2018)

The Sun Set on My Love (original)

"One of Jesse Ferguson's earliest original songs, "The Sun Set on My Love." It's a simple song in the folk music style, and the full studio version is available on Jesse's latest CD".


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 15, 2018)

The Recruiting Sergeant

Bob Hallett's Canadian version of the traditional Scottish ballad "Twa Recruiting Sergeants." Hallett's version adapts the Scottish song to record the tragic loss of many young Newfoundlanders in WWI. Here's a link that discusses this regional variant: http://www.wtv-zone.com/phyrst/audio/...





Two recruiting sergeants came to the CLB,
For the sons of the merchants to join the Blue Puttees;
So all hands enlisted, five hundred young men,
Enlist, you Newfoundlanders, and come follow me.

They crossed the broad Atlantic in the brave Florizel,
On the sands of Suvla, they entered into hell;
And on those bloody beaches, the first of them fell,
Enlist, you Newfoundlanders, and come follow me.

And it's over the mountains and over the sea,
Come, brave Newfoundlanders, and join The Blue Puttees;
You'll fight the Hun in Flanders, and at Gallipoli,
Enlist, you Newfoundlanders, and come follow me.

The call came from London for the last July drive,
"To the trenches with the Regiment, prepare yourselves to die."
The roll call next morning, just a handful survived,
Enlist, you Newfoundlanders, and come follow me.

And it's over the mountains and over the sea,
Come, brave Newfoundlanders, and join The Blue Puttees;
You'll fight the Hun in Flanders, and at Gallipoli,
Enlist, you Newfoundlanders, and come follow me.

The store men on Water Street still cry for the day,
When the pride of their city went marching away;
A thousand men slaughtered to hear the King say,
Enlist, you Newfoundlanders, and come follow me.

So it's over the mountains and over the sea,
Come, brave Newfoundlanders, and join The Blue Puttees;
You'll fight the Hun in Flanders, and at Gallipoli,
Enlist, you Newfoundlanders, and come follow me.

So it's over the mountains and over the sea,
Come, brave Newfoundlanders, and join The Blue Puttees;
You'll fight the Hun in Flanders, and at Gallipoli,
Enlist, you Newfoundlanders, and come follow me.
Enlist, you Newfoundlanders, and come follow me.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 1, 2018)

"Traditional Scottish song, "MacPherson's Lament" (aka "MacPherson's Rant"), performed by Jesse Ferguson on mandolin. The melody of this song is reputedly by James MacPherson, the words by Robbie Burns".


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 30, 2018)

Bonnie Dundee (Tune, Mandolin)


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 11, 2018)

Traditional sea shanty, "All for Me Grog," performed by Canadian folk musician Jesse Ferguson on guitar. "Grog" is a drink made with rum (or sometimes just rum). 

All for Me Grog


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 15, 2018)

The Scotsman's Kilt


----------



## Meanderer (May 23, 2018)

The Jolly Beggar


----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2018)

His voice is perfection! It's like, I want to kiss his voice.

That first song....how tragic.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2018)

Skye Boat Song


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 4, 2019)

I'm a Rover, Seldom Sober - Jesse Ferguson


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 5, 2019)

First Christmas Away from Home (Rogers)


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 13, 2020)

Sir Patrick Spens 
Canadian folk musician Jesse Ferguson performs traditional Scottish ballad "Sir Patrick Spens" (Child # 58, Roud # 41). This video was recorded in front of the same ocean that Sir Patrick would have sailed, if indeed he is a real historical sea captain. The video was shot at New Victoria beach, in Cape Breton, Nova Scotia, Canada.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 14, 2020)

Traditional British love song, "The Water Is Wide," performed by Jesse Ferguson on guitar.





Lyrics
The water is wide; I can't swim over.                                      
And neither have I wings to fly.                                      
Build me a boat that can carry two,                                              
and both shall row, my love and I.

There is a ship, and she sails the sea. 
She's loaded deep as deep can be. 
But not so deep as this love I'm in: 
I know not how I sink or swim. 

For love is handsome, and love is kind, 
the sweetest flow’r when first it's new. 
But love grows old and waxes cold 
and fades away like the morning dew.  

The water is wide; I can't swim over.                                      
And neither have I wings to fly.                                      
Build me a boat that can carry two,                                              
and both shall row, my love and I.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 14, 2020)

I hope you don't mind if I post my favourite song, Mairi's Wedding by Jesse Ferguson.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 30, 2020)

*Songwriting Tips*


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 1, 2020)

Stan Rogers's classic sea shanty, "Barrett's Privateers," performed by Jesse Ferguson, the Bard of Cornwall.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 9, 2021)

Canadian folksinger Jesse Ferguson performs traditional Scottish song, "I Will Go," on bodhran.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 9, 2021)

Traditional Scottish ballad, "I Once Loved a Lass" (Roud # 154), performed by Canadian musician Jesse Ferguson.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 23, 2021)

"As a musical experiment, Canadian musician *Jesse Ferguson* assembles a variety of found objects for a "junk drum set." I'm by no means an experienced drummer, having only played hand drums so far. Still, this is a fun and cheap way to practice percussion. The pieces are: a frying pan, lid from a large jar, bottle caps, coffee canister, cardboard box, fridge shelf/rack, camping pot with lid, lamp, tambourine, wooden frog, tool box, sticks from the backyard tree".


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 14, 2021)

The Sun Set on My Love (original)​


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 5, 2021)

Rocky Road to Dublin - Drops of Brandy​


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 23, 2021)

Robin Hood and Little John

Canadian folk singer Jesse Ferguson performs traditional British ballad "Robin Hood and Little John" (Child #125). The lyrics are adapted by Ferguson from The Viking Book of Folk Ballads, and the melody was learned from YouTuber Raymond Crooke.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 25, 2021)

The Dark Island Jesse Ferguson


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 25, 2021)

For the benefit of those who have had a wee dram or three on New Years Eve, this is the words of Rabbie (Robert) Burns famous song. That's the one that you are completely lost on once you get past the fist rendition of Auld Lang Syne:

Should auld acquaintance be forgot
And never brought to mind?
Should auld acquaintance be forgot
And days of auld lang syne?

For auld lang syne, my dear
For auld lang syne
We'll tak a cup o' kindness yet
For days of auld lang syne

We twa hae run about the braes
And pu'd the gowans fine
But we've wander'd mony a weary fit
Sin days of auld lang syne

We twa hae paidl'd i' the burn
Frae morning sun till dine
But seas between us braid hae roar'd
Sin days of auld lang syne

For auld lang syne, my dear
For auld lang syne
We'll tak a cup o' kindness yet
For days of auld lang syne

And surely ye'll be your pint-stowp
And surely I'll be mine
And we'll tak a cup o' kindness yet
For auld lang syne

And there's a hand, my trusty fiere
And gie's a hand o' thine
And we'll tak a right gude-willy waught
For auld lang syne

For auld lang syne, my dear
For auld lang syne
We'll tak a cup o' kindness yet
For auld lang syne

For auld lang syne, my dear
For auld lang syne
We'll tak a cup o' kindness yet
For auld lang syne

So now you know.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2022)

"Belfast Mill," written by The Fureys and performed here by Jesse Ferguson on guitar and harmonica. Chords and lyrics below.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 23, 2022)

The song recounts the death of Jane Seymour, wife of Henry VIII, due to complications in childbirth. 

The Death of Queen Jane


----------

